# 4th and final quiz famous people (sound like)



## David H (Aug 2, 2016)

*A. SOLVED







B. SOLVED






C. SOLVED






D. SOLVED







Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 3, 2016)

A. Benny Goodman ?


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> A. Benny Goodman ?


Well done Matt
Bean - Knee - Go - Odd - Minnie


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2016)

Stuck on these! Is 4 Wiliam Henry someone?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 3, 2016)

D: Willam Henry Fox Talbot
Well - Yam - Hen - Ree - f - Ox - Till - Bet


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> D: Willam Henry Fox Talbot
> Well - Yam - Hen - Ree - f - Ox - Till - Bet


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> D: Willam Henry Fox Talbot
> Well - Yam - Hen - Ree - f - Ox - Till - Bet


Ah, it's an Ox, I was thinking Yak!


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Just write down what you see - it's easy - ish


----------



## Annette (Aug 3, 2016)

B. Bra Dougal Anchor Paint Lei.
C. Sour Ribbon Sick Wilt Ore Sheep Eye Graph On.
Nope, not getting anything here !


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Annette
*B*. is Bra - Dougal - Last - Paint - Lei ........... (American)
*C.* is Sour - Sash - Ill - Wilt - Ore - Herd - Eye - Beat - On ............. (English)

is that a help


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 3, 2016)

C: Sir Cecil Walter Hardy Beaton


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 3, 2016)

B: Brad Douglas Paisley???


----------



## Annette (Aug 3, 2016)

Never heard of them 
Google here I come...


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> C: Sir Cecil Walter Hardy Beaton


Well done Jonsi


----------



## David H (Aug 3, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> B: Brad Douglas Paisley???


Well spotted Jonsi


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> B: Brad Douglas Paisley???


Can I question the 'famous' in the title of the thread, please?


----------



## David H (Aug 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Can I question the 'famous' in the title of the thread, please?


OK well known instead of famous


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2016)

David H said:


> OK well known instead of famous


In my world, 'well-known' is pushing it too!


----------



## David H (Aug 4, 2016)

I believe there are a few who don't know who Kate Bush is (very few I must admit). But we have to draw a similariarity here - you don't know who Brad Douglas Priestly is and some don't know who Kate Bush is.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 4, 2016)

I know, let's call it "Famous to their mums and dads" then everybody will be happy.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

David H said:


> I believe there are a few who don't know who Kate Bush is (very few I must admit). But we have to draw a similariarity here - you don't know who Brad Douglas Priestly is and some don't know who Kate Bush is.


Funnily enough, I came across this today:

http://ww2.kqed.org/pop/2016/08/03/kate-bush-a-crash-course-for-the-non-believer/


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Funnily enough, I came across this today:
> 
> http://ww2.kqed.org/pop/2016/08/03/kate-bush-a-crash-course-for-the-non-believer/



In the words of a certain softish rocker from the Midlands none other than Mr Noddy Holder himself 'Momma we're all crazy now'


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 5, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> In the words of a certain softish rocker from the Midlands none other than Mr Noddy Holder himself 'Momma we're all crazy now'


I refer the Honourable Gentleman to the answer he gave some moments ago ...for the purpose of clarity I think you'll find that's "_mama weer all crazee now_!"


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 5, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I refer the Honourable Gentleman to the answer he gave some moments ago ...for the purpose of clarity I think you'll find that's "_mama weer all crazee now_!"



If you will kindly indulge me in allowing to make an observation. For a Welshman you do a really first class line in Birminghamspeke. Oiright skip?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 5, 2016)

You'm awroit Bab! Funny you should say that because theoretically it should be t'other way 'round. They've been drinking _*our water*_ for the last 100 years or so!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, you do have rather a lot of it, Jonsi. You should thank the good folk of the midlands for lightening the load


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 5, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Well, you do have rather a lot of it, Jonsi. You should thank the good folk of the midlands for lightening the load




They've got loads of water, tonnes of leeks (no pun intended) and they've got me scratching my head like mad trying to think of something else


----------



## Annette (Aug 5, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> They've got loads of water, tonnes of leeks (no pun intended) and they've got me scratching my head like mad trying to think of something else


Not enough vowels ?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> Not enough vowels ?


We have one extra vowel in fact... y ... we also have extra consonants - ch dd ff ll but we don't have the letter J (so how come Jones is the most popular surname in Wales?)


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 6, 2016)

The Welsh never really had proper surnames. Jones is an anglicised version of Sion, with an appended -es. In the same way, the Gaelic Seamus equates to James. So anglicised surnames were imposed on the Welsh, apparently so the English could educate them properly.

Why it's the most popular surname, I've no idea, but if Sion was a popular first name, that would explain it. That or just plain inbreeding, of course.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 6, 2016)

Welsh surnames as such were usually after the father's name e.g. Sion ap Harri (after Harri) or Sion ap Rhisiart (after Rhisiart [Richard]). Following the Norman conquest and the introduction of census ap Harri became Parry and ap Rhisiart became Pritchard. Sion (John) was (is) a common (popular) name so ap Sion became Jones. A similar naming system is still in use in Iceland with the father's name appended with son or dottir depending on whether you're a son or daughter e.g. Siggurdson or Siggurdsdottir.

I chose to ignore the inbreeding comment.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 6, 2016)

Aye, Jonsi, it was only meant as a joke. It is a fascinating subject, particularly the comparison with Iceland, who, along with Wales, are the current standard bearers in international football. I don't think there's a causal connection with naming, though.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Funnily enough, I came across this today:
> 
> http://ww2.kqed.org/pop/2016/08/03/kate-bush-a-crash-course-for-the-non-believer/



That "Shambush" video looks like the Kate Bush tribute at the 2016 Lambeth Country Show!  (Sorry I didn't get around to posting it until now.)


----------

